# Should I Apply for Warehouse Associates Position?



## ChrisQB (Sep 3, 2021)

From my understanding the Packer title has been charged to Warehouse Associates. 

What is it like for a Warehouse Associates? Is it a hard job and physically demanding? What are the job duties? Also what are the shifts for this particular job?

My wife is going through a few surgeries in the upcoming weeks and months due to cancer,  should I hold off on applying? She doesn't need me home 24/7 but would need me to be available after surgery usually to get her home and etc.

I know some employers ask if you have any upcoming appts or dates of unavailability but not sure if the DC does or not. Any advice regarding the before applying? 

Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2021)

Warehouse worker vs Warehouse associate
					

I have orientation on Thursday to start my job as a warehouse worker on Saturday and I was just curious what’s the difference between worker and associate I applied for both positions so I’m wondering what made me more qualified for worker seeing as they are paid more. What kind of things should...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes if your wife is going through cancer treatments I'd wait. Working at warehouse they gonna expect you to work overtime and long hours. Take your care of your wife first.


----------



## Hal (Sep 3, 2021)

You'll most likely be put on one of three shifts depending on what's available A1: Sat-Sun 6a-6p, A2 Sat-Sun 6p-6a or B2 Tues-Fri 4p-2a. There's a slight chance depending on the building you MIGHT get B1 which is Tues-Fri 6a-4p.

Every building is on overtime right now. So you'd work one additional overtime day a week. Idk if its the same in every DC but your OT days work on a rotating schedule. A-keys is for example one week it would be Friday. The next week Thursday. So on and so forth.

The money is good but as mentioned its a 10 or 12 hour long day and takes a bit to get use to. I always preferred A-keys as a TM over B because I like having more days off.

They ask you during orientation about upcoming days off and will schedule you off. Since you're new you wouldn't get paid for those days.

Also once you're out of your 90 day probation you can do a schedule exemption to make your OT day a set day for a qualifying reason, taking care of a spouse would be one.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 4, 2021)

From what it sounded like, they changed the title from packer to warehouse associate so they could add additional responsibilities. For instance, packers always just packed. Now they can feed/decant and _could_ get cross trained in other departments as long as they aren’t operating equipment.


----------



## brizzality (Sep 4, 2021)

Peak season coming and depending on how things play out you could be on overtime 1 and possibly 2 days depending on location and reliability in the warehouse. could be rough but be prepared to work and you’ll need time to rest. Don’t know how that fits but it’s good pay and benefits if you can work it out. If not, try to find something remote from home with a little less pay but more flexibility


----------

